# difference between keo and keo grip cleats



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a pair of the Keo carbon cleats and I believe it came with grey keo grip cleats. The cleats are now pretty worn out and needs replacement. I personally find the grey grip cleats sometimes difficult to clp in, hard to find the right spot engagement. I was wondering if there are any differences between the regular keo vs keo grip cleats. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Just the rubber pads, otherwise no real difference in function. The only time I notice the non grip keo cleats is when they are brand new and very slick to walk in.


----------

